# I have to give credit to Sig customer service!



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

I have 500 rounds through my P238 and I am still having issues with ejection failures. It happens on the back end of the 2nd box every range trip. I usually only put 100 rounds through it per visit, if not only 50. I have noticed that once the gun gets hot and a bit dirty it starts to act up. 
I was worried about having to send it in right off the bat, but after calling SIG and spending no more than 2 minutes talking to the rep they are sending me a new spring and magazine. According to the rep, this clears up the issue most times and if I still have problems I can send it in. I am suprised that in todays market they are so willing to take care of any problems. I didn't have to argue with anyone, ask to speak to a manager, or even send the gun in on my own dime for them to 'determine' that I am at fault and cost me more $. I am very pleasantly suprised right now, and know that if this simple fix makes my gun reliable I won't hesitate to put my hard earned money into another SIG product when the time comes. As it is, I'm looking at the P250 since I found some amazing pricing on it. 
I just thought some praise was due since we mostly only react when something negative happens.


----------

